# T3 and T4 normal but low TSH



## dvjorge

Hi guys,
Thanks one more time for your time and the help you give all us who are new in this battle. My last thyroid test showed this:
TSH....0.12 normal range 0.40 - 4.50
T4 ....8.9 normal range 4.5 - 12.5
free T4...3.0 normal range 1.4 - 3.8
T3 uptake ...34 normal range 22 -- 35

According to what I have read, the medication should be indicated using T3 and T4 as a reference and no the TSH, but the problem is I was having symptoms even with normal T3 and T4. As you can see, the only abnormal result was the TSH, but I had blurred vision, hyper defecation, stomach noises, nervous problems, etc. My MD told me to take 15 mg of Methimazole a day and I am still taking it after a month and a half. I feel better, and it indicates me I needed antithyroid medication but not sure if this is a high dose of Tapazole for my results since the T3 and T4 were normal. It really confuses me... If my T3 and T4 were normal why I had a lot symptoms linked to a hyper condition. I am afraid to become hypo.. Is there some cases which show low TSH , normal T3 and T4 and still having symptoms????? What do you advice me??

Thanks, God Bless You..
Jorge.


----------



## Andros

dvjorge said:


> Hi guys,
> Thanks one more time for your time and the help you give all us who are new in this battle. My last thyroid test showed this:
> TSH....0.12 normal range 0.40 - 4.50
> T4 ....8.9 normal range 4.5 - 12.5
> free T4...3.0 normal range 1.4 - 3.8
> T3 uptake ...34 normal range 22 -- 35
> 
> According to what I have read, the medication should be indicated using T3 and T4 as a reference and no the TSH, but the problem is I was having symptoms even with normal T3 and T4. As you can see, the only abnormal result was the TSH, but I had blurred vision, hyper defecation, stomach noises, nervous problems, etc. My MD told me to take 15 mg of Methimazole a day and I am still taking it after a month and a half. I feel better, and it indicates me I needed antithyroid medication but not sure if this is a high dose of Tapazole for my results since the T3 and T4 were normal. It really confuses me... If my T3 and T4 were normal why I had a lot symptoms linked to a hyper condition. I am afraid to become hypo.. Is there some cases which show low TSH , normal T3 and T4 and still having symptoms????? What do you advice me??
> 
> Thanks, God Bless You..
> Jorge.


This is a situation where the FREE T3 should have been run as that is the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake. If your FT4 is converting to FT3 at a rapid pace, the labs could indicate hyper. Your FT4 is below mid-range which indicates to me that is it converting. FT3 is your "active" hormone.

Here is info on lab tests.............
Understanding thyroid lab tests......http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Hope this explains it to you better than I did.

Not to mention the fact that if you feel hyper, doc probably should have tweaked your Methimazole a little bit. Are you on a beta blocker?


----------



## dvjorge

Thanks Andros, I understand better now. You always help with your knowledges. I will claim this free t3 next time I get the test but my dr don't like suggestions. Another thing, I have read that hyper could be linked to gastritis because gastric fluids can rise under this condition and also read that the intestinal tract and nervous system are the most sensitives when levels of t3 and t4 change. Even inside of the normal range, a change in levels may cause intestinal problems. I have gastric symptoms that could be linked to my hyper condition. If the HCL pump in my stomach is releasing more acid than the normal, propably it is causing me the stomach disconfort I feel. Does it makes sense????? Do somebody else have felt this problem???? Thanks.

Jorge.


----------



## Andros

dvjorge said:


> Thanks Andros, I understand better now. You always help with your knowledges. I will claim this free t3 next time I get the test but my dr don't like suggestions but I don't care anymore.
> Jorge.


You are so very very welcome. Remind yourself who is paying the doctor! You are, that's who!

Sure hope you feel better and hang in here with us because we have some great and very very helpful posters here.

Nothing is better than experience.

Take care.................


----------

